
Alternative to Google Forms to Work Offline with GPS and Photos - agrass
https://www.mydatascope.com
======
patrickbucket
Cool, I was looking for offline capabilities on Google Forms, thanks for
sharing

------
dsfield
Great! I'm using the free version and works perfect as Google Form

------
ewhite2014
I've been using with my field service and so far so good :)

------
jacksmith2
Cool

